# The Sony RX100



## Peter4 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was reading a bunch of pros and cons on the RX100. It doesn't seem too bad, but I can't spend $700 on a small point & shoot. It just doesn't seem right to me. I have a Canon SX30IS that I got for $400 that looks to have more features and do more than the Sony.

Heres some of the pros and cons I found: Pros and Cons of the Sony RX100 Camera

Has anyone purchased it yet? $648 is the lowest I've seen on Amazon.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, I have the RX100. I'm starting an online guide for it, but it isn't live yet so there's no point in me hyping RX100guide dot com. Are you associated with learnaboutphotography.net? You've mentioned them in more than one post.

The little RX100 is quite a different camera from the SX30 IS. The Canon has a much greater zoom range, only records video in MJPEG, not AVCHD like the Sony and only to 720p at 30 fps (the Sony does 1080p at 60 fps). The Sony is smaller. The Sony is 20 Mp, but it is let down by the lens so it is more like a real 12 Mp camera - which isn't bad. If you like the Canon's features, and you don't want the quality of the Sony's still and video images, then stick with the Canon.


----------

